# Radon MTB Modell Neuheiten 2016



## Cubeamsrider (5. Mai 2015)

*Radon MTB Modell Neuheiten 2016*


*
Radon Slide 140 Carbon 650b*





*Skeen 120 650b*





https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes#!/radonbikes
http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-radon-slide-carbon-140-in-riva-gesichtet/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/riva-2015-radon-slide-140-carbon-trailbike-2016.752335/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/riva...16-viel-tourenfully-zum-kleinen-preis.752390/


----------



## maddin76 (6. Mai 2015)

Kann es sein, dass dies ein neues Swoop 175 sein wird? Vermutlich das 6.0? Gefunden auf der Radon FB-Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. Mai 2015)

maddin76 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass dies ein neues Swoop 175 sein wird? Vermutlich das 6.0? Gefunden auf der Radon FB-Seite.



Negativ, ist ein 2013/2014er Swoop 7.0 mit legendären 26" Rädern 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## everywhere.local (6. Mai 2015)

Also ich hätte jetzt an eurer Stelle 26" als neuen Trend verkauft. 






zu früh?


----------



## maddin76 (6. Mai 2015)

aha, danke für die Info, die Farbe finde ich gut, schaut besser aus als das Schwarz bei den aktuellen Swoops


----------

